# Losing them LBS



## Bingemoose (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey guys been a couple years since i've been around here and about the same since ive been working out.

just a couple months i was 262 5'11 i've come down to 227 just eating right no more fast food and junk.

Im starting to hit the weights again and do cardio first thing in the morning when I wake up. I'll post some pics of where I started to where I end up.

I had success with keto before and next monday im starting it again ~2200 calories eating more on days where I am doing lifts, gotta carb up before to get some gains.

Going to start with 5/3/1 somebody showed me it the last time I was around here. See you guys around good luck with your lifting.

me at 260 below, let myself go but its never too late.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2017)

log it up and keep yourself accountable. consistency is key man, diet is #1 and keep at the cardio/weight training. happy trails ahead


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad your back at it, losing those unwanted pounds, eating correctly and working out again!


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome back, moderationMoose.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2017)

Having a plan is the first step.

Welcome back!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum;
Head, shoulders......knees and toes; KNEES AND TOES!


----------



## snake (Oct 25, 2017)

Keep pounding away at it and do not  give up! Good work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

Past is the past keep moving forward. Welcome to UG


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 25, 2017)

Congrats on trying to get better. Stay motivated and it’s not hard to get there!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats on shedding the fat. Growing is the easy part.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 26, 2017)

Strong work on the fat loss.  Keep it going brother.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 26, 2017)

k so now you got all these badass mofos in your corner rooting you on you better kick some ass!


----------



## Bingemoose (Oct 26, 2017)

It feels good that you all got my back.

in the middle of moving so I can’t take my weight. The rolls on my back are 98% gone. So far I’ve done cardio every morning: rowing, running and stationary bike. I hit the weights today for a light workout doing full body. As I don’t know when I’ll have access to a gym in the next couple of days.

havent started keto had a lapse yesterday and ate some ice cream but other than that been eating a lot of of good food. Steak, veggies, and complex carbs. Hopefully I’ll be finished moving by Friday and I can start a good routine.

good luck on your lifts. I’ll post some pictures later today.


----------



## Bingemoose (Oct 26, 2017)

Doesn’t look like I lost much somehow there is 30 lbs less than the previous Photos.


----------



## Bingemoose (Oct 28, 2017)

Started keto this morning my meal plan is as follows: 2 eggs 3 strips of bacon for breakfast, made chili for the week ground beef with ground sausage, 50grams of macadamia nuts, 1 avocado with salt and pepper, depending on hunger might have chicken fried in coconut butter. 

Woke up at 5 immediately went on stationary bike for 30 minutes at about 60%, took some BCAAs while biking, had a scoop of gold standard whey immediately after. Going to do another full body workout today I’m stuck using the apartment gym which is minimal as I’m in a new city and haven’t joined a gym. Weighed myself when I woke up 222. 

Cheers guys and goodluck on your lifts.


----------



## Bingemoose (Oct 28, 2017)

Also doing an ECA stack on lifting days.


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 2, 2017)

Started GVT tonight. 

10/10 flat bench with a pair of 20s
10-10 single arm bent over row with a 20
3/12 with incline flys using 15lbs
3/12 cable pull into neck with 30 lbs

followed it up with planks and toes to the sky(or what ever they are called) for core.

its amazing how fast my muscles start to come back they went from flabby to having blood in them in just a couple weeks.

been eating good and staying in ketosis.

weighed myself at 212 today must be losing water weight. Pictures coming Friday.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 2, 2017)

That's pretty rapid losses you have man awesome! Keep it up . I run a keto diet to get slim only thing that works for me and cutting.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2017)

Good progress, Moose.

Am assuming yer using an app like MyFitnessPal to track yer meals against yer TDEE? Doing so will help ye to fine-tune along the way.

As per keto, if yer body does well on high protein / high fat / low carb then go for it! Its the caloric deficit that will work the magic so dont be afraid to add in some carbs if ye start feeling lethargic in the gym or having trouble sleeping. Again, back to yer total intake vs yer TDEE - stay in that mild deficit and lose the weight slowly.

Keep training hard!

- Savage


----------



## nightster (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 2, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Good progress, Moose.
> 
> Am assuming yer using an app like MyFitnessPal to track yer meals against yer TDEE? Doing so will help ye to fine-tune along the way.
> 
> ...



Yeah buddy! I usually carb up before I go and lift. I am using my fitness pal, I’m eating 2000-2200 cals per day I have no idea where this weight loss is coming from. Maybe my scales broken?? And thanks dude, you too chillen and nightster appreciate the support everyone.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 4, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Good progress, Moose.
> 
> Am assuming yer using an app like MyFitnessPal to track yer meals against yer TDEE? Doing so will help ye to fine-tune along the way.
> 
> ...



Agreed completely with Keto I get shit sleep and depressed but I don't do carbs when cutting. It sucks but works for me the best for cutting .....


----------



## Jin (Nov 5, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Agreed completely with Keto I get shit sleep and depressed but I don't do carbs when cutting. It sucks but works for me the best for cutting .....



Hmm. I do keto because I feel best on a keto caloric deficit. Energy is better and feel more satiated. I wonder why you'd have those negative effects whilst on.


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey guys, 

got the real flu so I stopped keto and haven’t worked out for a couple days cause I’ve been sick as ****. Here’s some progress pictures though


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 5, 2017)

Jin said:


> Hmm. I do keto because I feel best on a keto caloric deficit. Energy is better and feel more satiated. I wonder why you'd have those negative effects whilst on.


I feel like some people’s body just don’t run as well. My buddy gets the keto flu for a couple of weeks and he usually feels so shitty he quits. where as I have it for a day or two max.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> Hmm. I do keto because I feel best on a keto caloric deficit. Energy is better and feel more satiated. I wonder why you'd have those negative effects whilst on.



I can do a low low carb diet and feel great but when I do a straight keto not cheating after about 5 weeks I get depressed as shit, it's happened every time. Energy wise I'm golden on it probably why I can't sleep ... 

i don't get sick like the keto
flu just depressed but like I said that's zero carbs not cheating or carb loading 

im trying different foods this time to see if that will help out, 

but I have read it will happen to some people just such a massive change in the bodies chemical balance when you go as strict as I was going,


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> I can do a low low carb diet and feel great but when I do a straight keto not cheating after about 5 weeks I get depressed as shit, it's happened every time. Energy wise I'm golden on it probably why I can't sleep ...
> 
> i don't get sick like the keto
> flu just depressed but like I said that's zero carbs not cheating or carb loading
> ...



ive never done it without a carb load at least every 2 weeks. I think it's more effective that way and if that's the only thing keeping you from feeling good while on it, why not just carb load every now and again? The best "diet" is the one you can stick to, it shouldn't suck.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 6, 2017)

Welcome back. Kick some ass brother.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> ive never done it without a carb load at least every 2 weeks. I think it's more effective that way and if that's the only thing keeping you from feeling good while on it, why not just carb load every now and again? The best "diet" is the one you can stick to, it shouldn't suck.



The rewards supercied the negatives I literally melted off 30 pounds of fat which for me is a shit load. I've tried other diets nothing seemed to work. the foods are great it's just hit that five week mark and bam. So my goal. Now is run it like I was but carb load every now and then, I'm also going to try some different foods.


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 6, 2017)

So I haven’t restarted my keto. I reset my GVT today. Was not happy with my results maybe it’s cause I’m getting over the flu I dunno. Had nothing left in my tank to get my 10 sets on my A’s.

A1 flat D press 10/6 30lbs <— can up weight
a2 one armed D row 10/6 20lbs <— really fuked me
b1 incline flys 12.5 lbs for 1 ,15 lbs for 2 10/3
b2  cable pull to neck 25 for 1, 20lbs for 2 10/3

i can’t do a supinate chin up(yet, and they don’t have the chin-up cheat machine at the gym) so I’m doing rows if anyone has a better exercise I’m all ears.
good luck on your lifts.


----------



## Bingemoose (Nov 6, 2017)

Wednesday is legs gonna try not doing an ECA before


----------



## Bingemoose (Dec 5, 2017)

Missed a week of lifting. Sitting at around 207. Got a sweet picture of pants I fit into a month and a half ago.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2017)

getting it off is the easy part..The hard part is to maintain it


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2017)

lift heavier and stay in a deficit. awesome when you get to the point where you need a belt, and then you run out of notches on the belt and need new jeans. keep pushing


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> getting it off is the easy part..The hard part is to maintain it



thats what she said


----------



## stanley (Dec 6, 2017)

you doing well buddy ,don't give up and keep the positive attitude, you should be proud of your self,great job keep it up, happydays


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 12, 2017)

diet is key for real


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> getting it off is the easy part..The hard part is to maintain it





Zeigler said:


> thats what she said



Bump .......


----------

